# Petition to Gordon Brown



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi there

There is a petition to Gordon Brown campaigning that all pct's should do as nice guidelines state and provide 3 nhs cycles of ivf if unsuccessful. Hardly any pct's are actually conforming. This petition closes tomorrow but I was wondering if you could post it somewhere to get as many signatures as possible before it closes.

The link is http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FUNDINGIVF/sign

Thank you so much for your help.

Love Thumbelina xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Fab idea.  Just signed up.  The whole postcode lottery for all forms of NHS treatment is just a joke...................


----------



## thumbelina (Sep 2, 2008)

daycj - Thank you sweetie - I agree with you


----------

